
A game developer's guide to the RLX Common Lisp Game Engine - fogus
http://dto.github.com/notebook/developers-guide.html
======
astine
I remember trying to figure out RLX when I was considering writing a Roguelike
a few months back. I remember I gave up when it looked like it would take a
few days to get running. ( already had a few projects going on.) This is
pretty neat and I hope they finish to the point of being a usable guide soon.

